

Ask HN: Is there a blacklist of careless spam-reporters? - benp84

My app&#x27;s emails have recieved 10 spam complaints out of 11,000 sent, which has knocked my SendGrid reputation down to 85%, despite clearly marked unsubscribe links included at the bottom of every one. The posts I&#x27;ve read about how to reduce spam reports tell me to do everything short of a giant, flashing &quot;UNSUBSCRIBE!!!&quot; link at the top of all my user emails.<p>I&#x27;d prefer not to burden the other 99.9% of my users with prominent, ugly unsubscribe links or double opt-ins upon signup, for fear that one of these 0.1% of recipients will carelessly hit the spam button instead of unsubscribe. It would be great to have a service that would allow me to (a) report email addresses of users that have unjustly marked me as spam and (b) check a new user&#x27;s email address against their database to find out if other app developers have had problems with that email. Then I could take measures to avoid sending those users any more email than necessary.<p>Does such a service exist?
======
bediger4000
Do you have some criteria for "unjustly" getting marked as spam? Is that
criteria objective, in that I can look at some app and decide that app is not
spam without asking you if it's your app?

If you don't, I can't possibly see how anyone could implement this service.

~~~
benp84
I don't expect there to be much debate about conditions like "they gave you
their email address on your website and your email has an unsubscribe link."

It obviously wouldn't be a perfect system, but neither is any reputation
formula. And the consequences of being wrongfully blacklisted are incredibly
mild: I'd just skip our follow-up emails, or maybe require blacklisted users
to double opt-in.

